# Database Discussions > Oracle >  how to convert t-sql code to pl-sql ?

## ravi@sql

HI all,

how to convert t-sql code to pl-sql ? i want to migrate ms sql server to oracle , so please suggest me some steps to proceed ?

Regards,
Ravi@sql

----------


## skhanal

Microsoft site has Oracle Migration Assistant software, it may help you in conversion or guide you on manual process.

----------


## ravi@sql

Hi ,

Can you share the links(url) of that ?

----------


## skhanal

Go to technet.microsoft.com and search for "migrate oracle" you will see many hits such as this

http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...erver2008.docx

----------


## ravi@sql

hi you have mistaken i guess . i have to migrate from sql server to oracle . not reverse.The link you shared is not help full to me.

----------


## skhanal

In that case, you can find the similar thing in Oracle.com site.

----------

